# Freedom Paradise resort



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm curious--Whatever happened to the "Freedom Paradise" resort for fat people in Mexico? Has anyone gone there?

I remember a few years ago they got a lot of positive press--I was even reading a positive note about it in a marketing book by Seth Godin (who praised it as innovative 'niche' advertising). But I've never read or heard from anybody who's been there before.


----------



## Emma (Jan 29, 2008)

I heard they didn't get much interest so they turned it into a 'normal' resort.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 29, 2008)

Em is correct:

http://www.freedomparadise.com/


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 29, 2008)

It's too bad that the idea died from lack of interest. 

I hope that someone tries it again.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 29, 2008)

EtobicokeFA said:


> It's too bad that the idea died from lack of interest.
> 
> I hope that someone tries it again.



You know I have mixed feelings about anything like this that is "Just for fat people". I'm not interested in a place like that for one simple reason. I don't want to only associate with fat people. And *TO ME* it feels like a place for fat people to hide. Life isn't like that. And yes I know the opposing argument is that fat people take enough crap what's wrong with a safe place like this. Nothing is wrong with it if that's what you want. It's just not my cuppa.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 29, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You know I have mixed feelings about anything like this that is "Just for fat people". I'm not interested in a place like that for one simple reason. I don't want to only associate with fat people. And *TO ME* it feels like a place for fat people to hide. Life isn't like that. And yes I know the opposing argument is that fat people take enough crap what's wrong with a safe place like this. Nothing is wrong with it if that's what you want. It's just not my cuppa.



I was not thinking of a "Just for fat people" place, but more of a "specializing in serving fat people ", where fat people can feel conformable. Something like those BBW boat cruises.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 29, 2008)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I was not thinking of a "Just for fat people" place, but more of a "specializing in serving fat people ", where fat people can feel conformable. Something like those BBW boat cruises.



"Self" magazine ran an article on these types of resorts a while back. As you're saying, the purpose was to accomodate fat people by having wider doorways, larger bathtubs, bigger robes at the spas, reinforced hammocks, etc.

It was not about isolating fat people but having a resort where their particular needs were addressed.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 29, 2008)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I was not thinking of a "Just for fat people" place, but more of a "specializing in serving fat people ", where fat people can feel conformable. Something like those BBW boat cruises.



OH! That's very different - nevermind!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 29, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> "Self" magazine ran an article on these types of resorts a while back. As you're saying, the purpose was to accomodate fat people by having wider doorways, larger bathtubs, bigger robes at the spas, reinforced hammocks, etc.
> 
> It was not about isolating fat people but having a resort where their particular needs were addressed.



As I said I hope that someone tries to start something like this up again.


----------



## Donna (Jan 29, 2008)

Back in late 2003 I won a little contest sponsored by Tampa, Florida's classic rock station entitled 'Big Babe of the Bay Area.' The prize was an all expense paid trip to Freedom Paradise Resort in Riviera De Maya, Mexico. While it was a nice 4 day getaway, I have to say some of their amenities were not what I expected. They're chairs in the dining area were wider than normal and the beach towels were a little larger than your standard hotel issue, but other than that it was just your typical Mexican resort. If I had paid for the trip, I might have felt gipped.

For being the height of tourist season, the resort was woefully underpopulated so I am not surprised they abandoned their size angle. I've got pictures somewhere, but more than likely they are on one of my ancient 3.5 inch discs so I'll have to snag them off one of our older machines.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmmm.. has anyone been to this resort recently?


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Hmmm.. has anyone been to this resort recently?



Like CurvyEm said earlier:


CurvyEm said:


> I heard they didn't get much interest so they turned it into a 'normal' resort.



Unfortunately their ad copy didn't match the reality of the experience. One of the popular fat webmodels of the day went there. She detailed her experience in excruciating detail. From the long, bumpy. _unairconditioned_ bus ride to the average size motel-style rooms with a king sized bed squeezed in (with no walking room around the bed), to average to small size bathrooms. Even the beach experience was found wanting with the long walk thru the sand (not good for supersize folks).

Basically they took a failing hotel property in the boonies, stuck kingsized beds in the rooms and heavily marketed it to fat folks.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 8, 2010)

But, I wonder if the concept would work if it was done elsewhere.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 8, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> But, I wonder if the concept would work if it was done elsewhere.


One thing my size has taught me is how to think independently and creatively. Methinx the absolute best fat-friendly vacation resort is actually a cruise ship. It's a moving luxury hotel with great food, activities, food, entertainment and more food. Many ships are huge and the decks can be loooong walks, but they are generally straight and, most importantly, absolutely level. After I learn where the elevators and lifts are, it's no problem for me to get anywhere if I take my time.

However it pays to do your homework when you book, because the amenities do vary widely between ships, and even within the same ship. On our first few cruises we got the cheapest fares possible, so our cabins were microscopic, and I hardly fit into the shower. Much as my hubby enjoyed reaching in and soaping me up, I found the lack of space, shall we say, claustrophobic? Since then we've been able to pay for much more roomy accommodations, and my fat really appreciates having space to unwind and relax. Also beware of shore excusions. It's great to see new places, unless they try to squeeze me into a teeny tiny tour bus with seats that cut off the circulation in my legs. Another problem is that some ships have fixed seating instead of bench seats in the main theatre, so we opted for cabaret shows with large sofas instead. Let's face it, at my size there's always somewhere I simply won't fit, but there are usually plenty of alternatives on a ship.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 17, 2010)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I'm curious--Whatever happened to the "Freedom Paradise" resort for fat people in Mexico? Has anyone gone there?
> 
> I remember a few years ago they got a lot of positive press--I was even reading a positive note about it in a marketing book by Seth Godin (who praised it as innovative 'niche' advertising). But I've never read or heard from anybody who's been there before.



Also, traveling to Mexico is under a pretty severe warning right now by the US Dept of State. It's not just for the border towns either, the interior areas have warnings against violence to Americans as well. Probably better to pick another place for vacation food, frolic and partying (like Death Valley, Area 51 or an EPA Superfund Site in South Arkansas.)

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/tw/tw_4755.html


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 17, 2010)

Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to Accept...


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 18, 2010)

TallFatSue said:


> One thing my size has taught me is how to think independently and creatively. Methinx the absolute best fat-friendly vacation resort is actually a cruise ship. It's a moving luxury hotel with great food, activities, food, entertainment and more food. Many ships are huge and the decks can be loooong walks, but they are generally straight and, most importantly, absolutely level. After I learn where the elevators and lifts are, it's no problem for me to get anywhere if I take my time.
> 
> However it pays to do your homework when you book, because the amenities do vary widely between ships, and even within the same ship. On our first few cruises we got the cheapest fares possible, so our cabins were microscopic, and I hardly fit into the shower. Much as my hubby enjoyed reaching in and soaping me up, I found the lack of space, shall we say, claustrophobic? Since then we've been able to pay for much more roomy accommodations, and my fat really appreciates having space to unwind and relax. Also beware of shore excusions. It's great to see new places, unless they try to squeeze me into a teeny tiny tour bus with seats that cut off the circulation in my legs. Another problem is that some ships have fixed seating instead of bench seats in the main theatre, so we opted for cabaret shows with large sofas instead. Let's face it, at my size there's always somewhere I simply won't fit, but there are usually plenty of alternatives on a ship.



I agree, cruises are great for BBW's. The cabins can be small but if you check for deals you can get upgrades for cheap. Someone else mentioned a BBW cruise. That sounds interesting. Maybe an idea for a future Dims Bash? Hmm...could be a blast.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 18, 2010)

Laura2008 said:


> I agree, cruises are great for BBW's. The cabins can be small but if you check for deals you can get upgrades for cheap. Someone else mentioned a BBW cruise. That sounds interesting. Maybe an idea for a future Dims Bash? Hmm...could be a blast.



I think a BBW cruise would be awesome. However, Heather has already nixed that idea for a DIMS bash because of all the walking and small bathrooms on cruise ships. I have to agree with her on that b/c when I went on a cruise there were actually steps up into my bathroom and it was sooo tiny I could barely move.


----------



## JMNYC (Apr 19, 2010)

I was all set to visit 3-4 years ago when they switched to a "normal" joint, meaning a resort rather than a "BBW friendly!" resort. Went elsewhere in Mexico, had a fab time.

Personally, for me, the best kind of BBW-friendly resort would be one people discovered on their own, and passed the word around, rather than a GRAND ANNOUNCEMENT.


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 20, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I think a BBW cruise would be awesome. However, Heather has already nixed that idea for a DIMS bash because of all the walking and small bathrooms on cruise ships. I have to agree with her on that b/c when I went on a cruise there were actually steps up into my bathroom and it was sooo tiny I could barely move.



Yeah good point. The bathrooms are a very tight fit. I forgot about all the walking to get to different areas. Nothing is next to each other on a ship. Damn.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 15, 2010)

A Google search shows that Freedom Paradise is still around and still has the plus-sized amenities and buffet meals --they are just promoting it more widely. Whoops --poor choice of words!


----------

